# Inverter Or Not?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Just wondered what your thoughts on inverters are. Are they really beneficial? May be, i was thinking of getting a 500w inverter to help out with the television when not on hook up. I don't mean to use all day every day, may be in the evenings with our freesat box say for the news or an odd programme or two. Would be really grateful for all your views, and which voltage to buy.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello frenchfancy,We have a inverter for exactly the same reason (The Tv)
When we're on a beach aire we're out all day then in the evening we let our children watch one of their DVD's.

Of the top of my head I think ours is a 600w.

Go for it if you haven't got one you can't use it :!: Just be prudent with your batteries.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mr Fancy or can I call you French?

You would be streets better off getting a 12V tele.

A 500W inverter would pull 40 Ampres from your battery at full load, if it was 100% efficient, which it aint.

Your leisure battery would be toast in an hour.

A 12V tele would draw 6 amps:

See:

http://www.12vtv.co.uk/

G'luck

(You can call me Cater)


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Your 12 volt TV is a bit greedy at 6 amps though!!
C.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Why a 500W inverter then? You waste money and battery energy if you don't need it. See the MHF inverter FAQ.

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We use to use a 150 Watt inverter for out TV and Sky box before we went to 12V stuff with no Problems. It use to draw about 5amps running both.


Richard...


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

As well as reading DAB's excellent article on inverters in the FAQs, you might care to look in the downloads section where I put a file entitled "Installing a small inverter". It's in the category called 'useful' and I think, still appears amongst newest downloads. I am not an expert in electrical matters, but my paper explains how a fairly competent DIYer went about it.

I installed a 150W inverter for very similar usage to you, only we use a laptop and speakers to watch DVDs - we don't have a TV.

Philip


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

:big4: :big16:


----------



## oddball135 (Jul 30, 2009)

Good day frenchfancy.

I have 2 inverters in my van, the 1st one is a 1000w and is wired to are mains sockets, and is worked by a switch, the wife uses this one the most, for her hairdryer and things like that.

The 2nd is a 150w, that plugs into the 12v outlet, this I use for running the telly or laptop.

I buy mains tellys, only for the fact that 12v tellys cost a lot more, we have just got a 17" telly flat screen, with freeview for £100.

All ways look at the back of the telly and it will tell you how many watts it takes to run that telly, this one we have just got takes 48w, so nice and low.

My 150w Inverter, I have had for over 10 years, it cost me back then about £60, but now you can pick them up for about £25.

Hope this helps


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Out tv is 12v or mains, and was already in our M/H when we bought it. Tell me Oddball135 what voltage is the hairdryer, and where have you installed the 1000 inverter please


----------



## oddball135 (Jul 30, 2009)

frenchfancy said:


> Out tv is 12v or mains, and was already in our M/H when we bought it. Tell me Oddball135 what voltage is the hairdryer, and where have you installed the 1000 inverter please


Good morning

My 1000w inverter is in our waderobe scewed onto the wall, its there because thats where the mains fuses are, so it sits right above the fuse box.
It is wired viva a relay(this cuts the inverter out when on hook up) into the mains socket fuse, and is worked viva a switch, so the wife just turns the switch on plugs into the main socket, does her bits and bobs and then just turns the switch of.
Nice and simple, bit like me :wink:

Im sure there are better people than me on this site, who could tell you how to wire it in.

Hairdryers come in all sizes, look on the box or the hairdryer, it will tell you what wattage the hairdryer is, and just pick one to suit your inverter.

When picking something to runn of the inverter, I always use the 85% rule. so if you have a 1000w inverter, pick something that uses 850w.
Inverters come in all sizes, anything from 150w to 2500w.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We have a 600w inverter simply wired to the habitation battery. The cost of a small inverter is little compared to trying run everything one has off of 12v using 12v converters. Consider 2 cell phone chargers, lap top computer, 230v fan on those super hot days, maybe a plug in shop light for emergency repairs. Also it's not just used when parked. We run our laptop on it for example while driving.


----------

